# Sublimation coating spray??



## DesignCo. (Oct 21, 2018)

Any pointers on a top of the line sublimation coating spray for cottons?? Recommendations/comments/experiences please........


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

DesignCo. said:


> Any pointers on a top of the line sublimation coating spray for cottons?? Recommendations/comments/experiences please........


Recommend you dont coat cotton shirts to sublimate them. Buy polyester shirts (they make some that feel like cotton) and sublimate those.
You will have a MUCH better product this way.


----------

